# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  ZAGREB - Rodin maškarani tulum povodom osnutka Rodina leta

## apricot

*Drage naše korisnice, a i korisnici Foruma,* *
**Rodini simpatizeri,* *
**buduće članice i članovi...* *
**... ma svi koji ovo pročitate...* 


*Pozivamo vas na DOONG - party povodom osnivanja Rodina leta.*  :Very Happy: 


*KADA: 9.2.2013. (subota) prijepodne, od 11-14h*

*GDJE: Češki dom iliti ČeškaBeseda, Šubićeva ulica 20*


*KAKO: kostimirani i sa maskama; djeca, ali mogu i odrasli, dapače, jer ćemo
birati najoriginalniju odraslu masku (da ne bude tužnih i nesretnih
mališana).*

Imamo* gosta iznenađenja, mađioničara Luku Vidovića* koji će se jedan dio
vremena zabavljati s djecom.

*Klopu i piće nosimo sami, čaše i ostalo također (znate kako to već ide na
našim party-ima).*


Vidimo se!

RODA

----------


## puntica

za one koji ne znaju što je rodin let  :Grin:

----------


## puntica

podižem malo...
dolazi li tko od vas? nije valjda da se bojite roda  :alexis:

----------


## Vrijeska

Nemamo maske....a majka lijena ....

A i ne mogu zaboraviti trenutak, prekrasan sunčani dan jedne veljače, kada je otvaračica topika komentirala naš obiteljski izlazak na fašnik:"Zar ste se maskirali u trudnicu i fotografa?! :Razz: "

Uopće ne želim pomisliti što bi bio komentar ovaj put ... :Grin:

----------


## rossa

> podižem malo...
> dolazi li tko od vas? nije valjda da se bojite roda


Mo ima gripu pa ostajemo doma   :Sad:

----------


## apricot

> Nemamo maske....a majka lijena ....
> 
> A i ne mogu zaboraviti trenutak, prekrasan sunčani dan jedne veljače, kada je otvaračica topika komentirala naš obiteljski izlazak na fašnik:"Zar ste se maskirali u trudnicu i fotografa?!"
> 
> Uopće ne želim pomisliti što bi bio komentar ovaj put ...


 :Razz: 

Samobor, ha?
 :Kiss:

----------


## Teica

*puntica,* mi možda dolazimo!

Terr kostimirana ali nema masku - može li tako ili je maska na licu obavezna  :Confused:

----------


## tomita

:Very Happy:

----------


## ivarica

vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## baka

Kako je bilo na Doong party-ju?

----------


## apricot

veselo  :Smile: 

Luka Vidović nas je sve do suza nasmijao, klinci su bili fantastični i apsolutno nezahtjevni u svojim igrama  :Heart: 
a mi smo se uspjeli narazgovarati i... najesti :eufemizam:

----------


## bucka

bilo je super! :Klap:

----------


## Lutonjica

vidović me stvarno ugodno iznenadio, baš sam se dobro nasmijala!

bilo je super  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Mi smo nazalost gripozni, pa nismo mogli doci...iduci put!

----------


## baka

Lijepo da je bilo lijepo i opuštajuće.

----------

